# Nuggets passing on Anthony



## vostin (Jun 5, 2003)

Could anybody see the Nuggets passing on 'Melo and picking Pavel Podkolzine? Kiki absolutely loves to pick foriegners. He also claims that he doesn't like Anothony all the much. I think this would be the stupidest thing ever and it would make me very mad being a Nuggets fan.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Where did he say he didn't like Carmelo?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

nope! They might trade the pick but they will not select Pavel over 'Melo.


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> nope! They might trade the pick but they will not select Pavel over 'Melo.


Ya no way they just pick Pavel at 3 .. if u see them at 3 on draft day they are picking Melo.... it would be stupid of em to pick pavel when they could trade down with the raptors and recieve mo-pete or JYD or someone like that


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> The Nuggets might take him, or they could use their pick to trade down with Toronto who likes Anthony more than Denver. The Nuggets have a logjam at the SF position and appear to like their current players and have been shopping their pick. A trade scenario involving the 3rd and 4th picks plus an additional player is a good possibility. The Nuggets would make the trade under the condition that Toronto take Anthony and not Podkolzine who they would select 4th.


http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz006.htm


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz006.htm



He will not go 3rd!!!! Kiki aint that stupid


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i have no link but apparently kiki unclogged their sf position (for melo) by stating that skita was a future PF (that would allow melo more time in the post).


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

pavel is better than carmelo


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I hope Pavel goes 3rd because that will assure that Miami won't draft him..


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

In regards to Skita, I also read the article where Kiki said Skita was going to hit the weights and play the 4 spot next year.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> I hope Pavel goes 3rd because that will assure that Miami won't draft him..


I Would love to see T.J. Ford in Riles system in Miami


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> pavel is better than carmelo


:no: :no: :no: :no: :no: 
And the Dallas Mavs have cap space....
You have to be kidding.....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Pavel at #3*

I'd like to see Denver draft Podkolzine at #3, if for anything else, just so everyone can watch Nugzfan soil himself on the Nuggets board. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

I don't see carmelo doing anything at the camps. 
I don't see carmelo with extreme size and post up move.
I don't see carmelo having huge hype.

I think Pavel is being still underestimated and is better than carmelo by far. sure, there's no proof, look what carmelo did at syracuse. But despite what everyone is saying i think pavel can be an early contributer because of his size, and an overall better fit for the nuggets franchise.


----------



## MadFace (Jul 12, 2002)

*ooooooooooooooo!!!*

You guys are gonna be in trouble!


wait till Nugz fan see this thread.... Suggesting such a thing

:naughty:


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Pavel at #3*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I'd like to see Denver draft Podkolzine at #3, if for anything else, just so everyone can watch Nugzfan soil himself on the Nuggets board. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


:jump:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> pavel is better than carmelo


Are you on crack, seriously, PAVEL is better than CARMELO!!
If hes that good why the hell would you wnat to take Bosh over pavel!!Wait unless Bosh is better than LeBron, right?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> I don't see carmelo doing anything at the camps.
> I don't see carmelo with extreme size and post up move.
> I don't see carmelo having huge hype.
> ...


How about this, how can somebody whos only played for 2 years better than someone that took his team to a NCAA championship. Explain how hes better by far when every scout says he has to learn the game. So Diop is better than Anthony. Diop and pavel are the same type of player


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>vostin</b>!
> Could anybody see the Nuggets passing on 'Melo and picking Pavel Podkolzine? Kiki absolutely loves to pick foriegners. He also claims that he doesn't like Anothony all the much. I think this would be the stupidest thing ever and it would make me very mad being a Nuggets fan.


kiki likes melo. only has good things to say.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveHartfiel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> He will not go 3rd!!!! Kiki aint that stupid


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> pavel is better than carmelo


good for the raps then. enjoy pavel.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Pavel at #3*



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> I'd like to see Denver draft Podkolzine at #3, if for anything else, just so everyone can watch Nugzfan soil himself on the Nuggets board. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


i do that every day anyways.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: ooooooooooooooo!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MadFace</b>!
> You guys are gonna be in trouble!
> 
> 
> ...


grrrr.... :upset:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Pavel at #3*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i do that every day anyways.


:rofl:


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

Pavel's a gump. I hope Toronto takes him, just because they are in the East with the Pistons. ::cough:: bust ::cough::


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> pavel is better than carmelo


Yeah, and Vince Carter is more than just a dunker


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I would love to see the Nugz pass on Melo and take Paval so Melo can be a Raptor next season..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> I don't see carmelo doing anything at the camps.
> I don't see carmelo with extreme size and post up move.
> I don't see carmelo having huge hype.
> ...


Shawn Bradley is 7'6" and doesn't do sh!t... Who says Pavel will do anything? Melo already shown he can play.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> How about this, how can somebody whos only played for 2 years better than someone that took his team to a NCAA championship. Explain how hes better by far when every scout says he has to learn the game. So Diop is better than Anthony. Diop and pavel are the same type of player


I've been saying that same thing since he hit the scene. Consider this.

Physical freak.
Limited game experience (questionable understanding of the game).
Very young

Hmm...is it Pavel or Diop. Any team picking Pavel is really rolling the dice. He's the furthest thing from a sure thing in this draft.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

yes pavel is Huge but I just think that he is a gamble I wouldnt take he has very slow feet and no athletisism (if your 7' or above people say your athletic if you can piss standing up) he also did very poorly on his strength test 6 reps of 185lbs I think hes just a lot of euro hype the gm s didnt say he was god they said he was big


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

plus they say he has poor foot work which makes him useless in the paint. 

melo at 3. he even canceled his workout in detroit.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> plus they say he has poor foot work which makes him useless in the paint.


poor footwork makes him useless? the guy is 7'5''. he is not "useless".


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree he is not useless and i think he will be a different player than we have seen before ,but i dont think he will be a star or even close. He will be a good backup c or a mediocre starting c .


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> plus they say he has poor foot work which makes him useless in the paint.
> 
> melo at 3. he even canceled his workout in detroit.


another fantastic nugzfan post!

clearly melo cancelled his work out, not because denver is going to take him, but because detroit isn't. your post is misleading. however, whatever happens, melo will go 3rd, whether to denver, or to a team they make a trade with. 

as for footwork, it's something that can be worked with. that's not the problem. the problem with pavel is his questionable basketball iq (scouts haven't even seen him play in games), possible injury concerns, and just general bustablility of big centers.


----------



## JokerToTheThief (Feb 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> yes pavel is Huge but I just think that he is a gamble I wouldnt take he has very slow feet and no athletisism (if your 7' or above people say your athletic if you can piss standing up) he also did very poorly on his strength test 6 reps of 185lbs I think hes just a lot of euro hype the gm s didnt say he was god they said he was big


Bench reps aren't going to be easy for a guy with his long arms. You just can't get as much leverage under the bar as the smaller guys.

The workouts should also have the guys doing squats to measure their leg power. I suppose the reason they don't is that there's a much higher chance of injuring youself if you don't know how to do them properly.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> poor footwork makes him useless? the guy is 7'5''. he is not "useless".


no hes useless. the nba released an official report stating he was.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> another fantastic nugzfan post!


are there any other?



> clearly melo cancelled his work out, not because denver is going to take him, but because detroit isn't. your post is misleading.


only to the mistrained eye. your eye is untrained. go train it.



> however, whatever happens, melo will go 3rd, whether to denver, or to a team they make a trade with.


or even to denver.



> as for footwork, it's something that can be worked with. that's not the problem.


why are you lying to me?



> the problem with pavel is his questionable basketball iq (scouts haven't even seen him play in games), possible injury concerns, and just general bustablility of big centers.


ok so hes a moron, with broken legs and will be a bust? boy i hope denver takes him.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Nice commentary Nugz Fan... Your real informative there. I love it when pompous fools like you get proven wrong.

Here is a little dose of reality, you don't know anymore than anyone else in these forums. So quit acting like you do. Or do you get off on spewing out one liners b\c you really have nothing important to say? Oh I can't wait for you one line retort.


----------



## VINCE_IS_GOD (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> pavel is better than carmelo


I don't understand ... Pavel is better than Melo but you say GG don't draft Pavel ??? 
So you would take who at the three spot ? 
Just a question ... I mean I love bosh but do you think he's better than both or what.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> are there any other?
> ...


I love it. Now that was ACTUALLY a great post.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

they should take Pavel


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Nice commentary Nugz Fan... Your real informative there. I love it when pompous fools like you get proven wrong.


yeah but what happens when they arent proven wrong?



> Here is a little dose of reality, you don't know anymore than anyone else in these forums.


i dont care about everyone else. i care about me and i know more than you and right now that deserves a little celebratory dance...brb.

(that was fun)



> So quit acting like you do.


you think im acting? THIS is acting:

YOU WANT THE TRUTH?! YOU CANT HANDLE THE TRUTH! [/jack nickolson]



> Or do you get off on spewing out one liners b\c you really have nothing important to say? Oh I can't wait for you one line retort.


this retort

is two lines...in your face. :laugh:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> I don't see carmelo doing anything at the camps.
> I don't see carmelo with extreme size and post up move.
> I don't see carmelo having huge hype.
> ...


Are you insane??

Pavel is BETTER than Carmelo??? That is plain crazy. Pavel's hardly even played. He's not averaged more than 4PPG in his pro career - Melo has won the NCAA. That is convincing evidence, if not proof. 

Melo already has huge hype.

Size does not make you an early contributor. His game will need some big adjustments. He is only potential at this stage.

And how many players 7'4" or bigger have ever won a championship?? I can't think of any in the last 15 years. Folks are going on about having a big man in the middle to get success, but what about the Bulls or the Pistons? Or even the Spurs this year. Sure, 7 foot big, but not freaky 7'5" big.

He's a MAJOR risk as a top 5 pick, and would probably stay i nEurope another year anyway. Denver need someone who can contribute straightaway and Melo is perhaps the most NBA ready of the whole class!

The Nuggets would be mugs to pass on Melo.

End of lecture.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Denver can pick Podkolzine... i don't care. I'd rather seen Anthony in Toronto! But then again do not be pist off foreign players can't play !!! pick those who can!
You don't have to draft every foreign *no masking--BEEZ[strike]madafaka[/strike]* just because Nowitzki, Peja, Gasol and Parker turned out as superstars...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't we still waiting for Marcus Camby among others to develop good footwork. Post moves you can learn. Footwork is like quickness, you either have it or you don't.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Aren't we still waiting for Marcus Camby among others to develop good footwork. Post moves you can learn. Footwork is like quickness, you either have it or you don't.


I still disagree. While there is some predisposition to having good footwork, if the player is dedicated, it can be worked with. I mean, how do you learn how to do left-handed and right-handed layups off the alternate feet? I know that it took me a lot of practise when I was a little kid to get the feet right. Is that the same? Well, it's not as complex as some things that these guys will have to learn. But certainly footwork is something that can be improved upon. I hear what your saying, and maybe I minimized the importance of footwork, but it's certainly something, unlike height or overall athleticism that can be worked on and improved.

Plus, are we really trusting NugzFan's critique of this guy, a guy he hates more than Hitler? But then, that wasn't really your point.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

suprisingly melo could drop to 5 due to his official height/weight of 6'6/234lb. that weight at that heigh could be a concern for teams along with his supposed questionable work ethic. not saying that i agree with these thoughts, he is a only 19 and is still growing into his body. the skills are there, the mindset of a champion is there - its the physical build that is scaring teams some. thats how it is now a days in sports, all numbers.

pavel will never lead a team to a championship, at best he could become a raef type support player. he isnt going to be all nba caliber. he doesnt even know how to play the game let alone against the top competition of the world. all he has done has built up skills via practicing that is fine but to become a star in this league you need court savy and many many hrs of game experience. not to say he cant do it, stranger things have happened and im sure a top 7 team will pick him up and take a big risk/big reward for a 7'4 with decent athleticism and skills but no game experience.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bananas</b>!
> suprisingly melo could drop to 5 due to his official height/weight of 6'6/234lb. that weight at that heigh could be a concern for teams along with his supposed questionable work ethic. not saying that i agree with these thoughts, he is a only 19 and is still growing into his body. the skills are there, the mindset of a champion is there - its the physical build that is scaring teams some. thats how it is now a days in sports, all numbers.
> 
> pavel will never lead a team to a championship, at best he could become a raef type support player. he isnt going to be all nba caliber. he doesnt even know how to play the game let alone against the top competition of the world. all he has done has built up skills via practicing that is fine but to become a star in this league you need court savy and many many hrs of game experience. not to say he cant do it, stranger things have happened and im sure a top 7 team will pick him up and take a big risk/big reward for a 7'4 with decent athleticism and skills but no game experience.


There are plenty of small forwards in this league around the legit height of 6'6". They are listed at 6'7" or 6'8" with shoes, just as every player is listed with shoes-on heights. Scottie Pippen and Richard Jefferson are SF's who are listed at 6'7". Melo will probably be listed at 6'8". He's fine in terms of height, although a little taller is often better.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

you guys still belive that the ncaa is the second best league in the world??
winning a ncaa title means nothing.....
pavel will be good
melo will be good 
you just need to think which position you need


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Springsteen</b>!
> 
> 
> I still disagree. While there is some predisposition to having good footwork, if the player is dedicated, it can be worked with. I mean, how do you learn how to do left-handed and right-handed layups off the alternate feet? I know that it took me a lot of practise when I was a little kid to get the feet right. Is that the same? Well, it's not as complex as some things that these guys will have to learn. But certainly footwork is something that can be improved upon. I hear what your saying, and maybe I minimized the importance of footwork, but it's certainly something, unlike height or overall athleticism that can be worked on and improved.
> ...


whoa nice. bring hitler into this. yeah i hate pavel as a person. hes a jerk. i like melo more than pavel so obviously i hate pavel more than hitler.


----------

